# Apache2



## BassBox (21. März 2011)

Hallo,
Ich habe einpProblem, ich würde gerne auf meinem Linux PC (Ubuntu 10.10 Desktop Edition) Eine Internet seite online (bzw im netztwerk) hosten. Ich habe mir daher eine Software gesucht und das ergebniss war Apache2. Jetzt habe ich allerdings keine Ahnung Wie man Apach dazu bringt den inhalt eines Ordners online zu stellen. Ich Will das ganze später so Öffnen Können:  http://Ipadressedespcs/index.htm
Kann mir da jemand helfen?
Danke im Voraus
LG
BassBox


----------



## Bratkartoffel (21. März 2011)

Hi,

zuerst musst du den Apache2 mal installieren. Standardmäßig kannst du dann mit deinem Browser schon mal den Ordner "/var/www" über (zum Beispiel) http://localhost/ abrufen.

Hier schiebst du deine Seite rein und schon ist es im Netzwerk verfügbar.

Gruß
BK


----------



## BassBox (21. März 2011)

Super das geht. Und wie kann ich die seite die man wenn man http://localhost/ angibt Ändern?
Und Wie kriege ich das ganze jetzt ins internet? Linux verweigert mir den zugriff auf den ordner. warum?
Danke für deine Hilfe
BassBox


----------



## Bratkartoffel (21. März 2011)

Hi,

wie meinst du das, dass der der Zugriff auf den Ordner verweigert wird?
Kannst du da deine Webseite nicht reinkopieren?

Das liegt normalerweise im Rechtesystem von Linux begründet. Bei meiner Installation zum Beispiel hatte der Ordner /var/www die Rechte 755 für user root und die Gruppe root. Übersetzt heißt dass, der Besitzer darf alles (7), die Gruppe darf nur Lesen und Ausführen (5) und alle anderen dürfen auch nur Lesen und Asuführen (5).

Wenn du als normaler Benutzer nun in das Verzeichnis schreiben willst, dann würde ich dir folgendes empfehlen:

```
# Dem Ordner als Besitzer und Gruppe den Webserver zuordnen
sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www

# Deinen Benutzernamen in die Gruppe des Webservers hinzufügen
sudo adduser <DEIN_USERNAME> www-data

# Die Rechte des www-Ordners anpassen, sodass auch die Gruppe schreiben darf.
# Ordner brauchen das "Ausführen-Recht", Dateien hingegen nicht. Daher etwas komplexere Befehle:
sudo chmod -R 775 /var/www
sudo find /var/www -type f -exec chmod -x {}\;
```

Die Befehle hab ich jetzt grad mal im Kopf zusammengebaut, evtl stimmen die von der Syntax her nicht. Falls es bei einem Befehl also einen Fehler gibt, schreibe bitte die Fehlermeldung möglichst genau hier rein 

Gruß
BK


----------



## BassBox (21. März 2011)

danke jetzt funktioniert es. Unterstützt Apache eigentlich auch PHP? Ich fände gut wenn ich PHP nutzten könnte. Und Wie kriege ich das zeugs jetzt ins internet? Im netztwerk funktioniert es!
Danke
LG
BassBox


----------



## threadi (21. März 2011)

Für viele Aufgaben gibt es bei Ubuntu sehr umfangreiche Dokumentationen die Du dir durchlesen solltest. Dort findest Du auch etwas zu php:
http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/php

Wenn jemand im Internet auf deine Seite auf deinem Computer zugreifen soll, musst Du denen deine IP nennen. Wenn deine IP dynamisch ist, sich also alle 24 Stunden ändert, kannst Du auch einen DynDNS-Service nutzen (näheres dazu steht imho auch im Ubuntu-Wiki). 

Wenn Du deine Webseite nicht nur unter deinen Freunden zeigen willst, dann ist eine "normale" Internetverbindung wie DSL absolut nicht ausreichend. Nimm lieber ein Hostingpaket bei einem Hostinganbieter.


----------



## BassBox (21. März 2011)

Soll aber nur für mich und meine Freunde sein. Danke für den Tipp. ich guck nach und wenn was unklar sein sollte melde ich mich mich wieder.
LG
BassBox


----------

